# the madness begins: Raamat part 1.



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

well i started deadening my doors today. FINALLY  i put 2 layers of BXT on the outer door panel and a single layer of ensolite. and a peice of egg crate foam in the front corner for the mid. the other door looks identical. i just need to get the inner panels back on. ill put 2 layers of BXT and ensolite foam on them as well. the plastic door panel will get a layer of BXT and a layer of ensolite. anywho...here's a few pics.





































more pics soon.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

nooice dude!


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

That's a big gaping hole. Where's the inner panel?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I've never seen a vehicle that doesn't have a inner door skin like that before. Usually there it at least a bar or something going across the middle.

Anyway, nice work.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

there is a metal panel that screws to the door. it covers the large hole.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

a few more of the drivers door.

http://images16.fotki.com/v301/photos/4/481054/2622894/outerpanel002-vi.jpg?500375

http://images17.fotki.com/v311/photos/4/481054/2622894/eggcratefoam001-vi.jpg?500375

http://images17.fotki.com/v307/photos/4/481054/2622894/ensoliteouter001-vi.jpg?500375


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice work man. That looks like a really easy door to work on with that panel off.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

they really need to make all car doors like that.

that would be so much easier.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow, now that is cool! I really wish my doors did that.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

it's nice having that much room to work inside the doors but it was a real pain getting it back together. the window regulator is riveted to the panel so u have to hold up the glass, get the rollers on the regulator in the window track and put a couple screws in to hold it all up at the same time. 

the firewall, floor and the back of the cab is next. then it's time to start glassing.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> That's a big gaping hole.


ah man, I can just say 1000 things to that statement right there...but I will reserve myself!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

OMG you lucky bastard!!  That is so sweet how open that is. Plus to be able to completely deaden that removable panel and seal it?? Wow. What kind of truck is that?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> ah man, I can just say 1000 things to that statement right there...but I will reserve myself!


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> OMG you lucky bastard!!  That is so sweet how open that is. Plus to be able to completely deaden that removable panel and seal it?? Wow. What kind of truck is that?



95 chevy fullsize. it makes things REALLY easy to work on. the 1 thing i dont like is that there is only 2 1/2" of depth and no room for a baffle on the door. so i have to build pods.  oh well. ya cant have everything i guess.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

i am doing the same in my car right now....thanks rick


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Did my girlfriend's Saturn a few weeks ago. Even better, 6 torx head screws and OUTER door panel comes off. Did it while I watched tv


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

just bringing this thread back to life. no need to start another thread. im going to start on the truck finally. the 2500xxk should be here next week. i have most of my gear except mids. i cant decide if i want to keep the CA18's or go with something else. ill make a decision this weekend and get them ordered. i also need some more Raamat. but anywho.....i will get started on the amprack and door panels. pics coming soon.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

well i FINALLY have all of my gear. and now that the weather is warming up, i'll be starting on my truck. here's a few pics of the toys. 

the 9833. im using it temporarily. it will get replaced with a Pioneer 880. and the Sirius tuner.

http://images110.fotki.com/v567/photos/4/481054/2388267/Nov26043-vi.jpg?1124895079

http://images110.fotki.com/v571/photos/4/481054/2388267/Dec25193-vi.jpg?1125965736

here's some Arc love. i'm using the 4150xxk (top) and a 2500xxk.



















Seas W18NX's and Hiquphon OW1's.










Image Dynamice IDQ10's.










Stinger Bullet RCA's and speaker wire.











to be continued......


----------



## K2merckx (Mar 2, 2007)

That looks like it is going to be a really nice install. Can't wait to see all the equipment installed.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice gear....those tweets remind me of the huge formats I'm running in the van....Northcreek D25s...they almost fill the entire 5.25 speaker opening 

Can't wait to see some more of the install....

Jeremy


----------



## jeffrey (Jan 3, 2007)

My whole car looks like the first photo of your door. I need to get some stuff to stick to it


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

ive been lacking motivation this weekend, but did add a 2nd layer of raamat on 1 door panel. gonna put some ensolite on it and throw it back in the truck. then work on the other door panel.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

What is the purpose of the vents in the panel?....I had them in my tahoe...???


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

there are vents in the doors to relieve pressure when closing them. my doors are completely sealed now so they are useless. i just have to come up with an idea to cover the slots in the door panels.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> there are vents in the doors to relieve pressure when closing them. my doors are completely sealed now so they are useless. i just have to come up with an idea to cover the slots in the door panels.


why not ensolite and then deadener behind it....


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

there is 1/4" of raamat and ensolite on the door. i'm talking about the slots on the plastic door panel and the gay reflector above them.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Far from an original thought but... OMG I wish my doors worked like that !!!! haha

I say this as I debate on getting out of this comfy chair and heading outside to finish my raammat/ensolite/RV Insualtion/Spraydampener job... *sigh* As much as I have loved putting building and customizing my system, this part has been tough to get through....

Nice work so far and thanks for your post bud!

Less


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

they arent so fun to get apart when there is already 2 layers of raamat on them.  i added 2 more layers. i used 1.5 rolls of raamat and about 40 sq/ft. of ensolite in just the doors. (thank god they are done) hopefully i can get the floor done between rain showers today. then on to wiring. this hobby is getting alot like work.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

I just got done spending my entire spring break putting 3 rolls of matt and 8 yards of ensolite into my car. needless to say i was glad when my vacation was over. lol 

just keep telling yourself once you are done you dont have to do it again. to that car anyway.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

i'll be glad when my truck is completely deadened. only 3-4 more rolls to go.   can anyone say overkill? lol


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> they arent so fun to get apart when there is already 2 layers of raamat on them.  i added 2 more layers. i used 1.5 rolls of raamat and about 40 sq/ft. of ensolite in just the doors. (thank god they are done) hopefully i can get the floor done between rain showers today. then on to wiring. this hobby is getting alot like work.


I feel your pain. Just when you _barley _get the door panel back on, you realize how much more deadening you really need.


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

you know your car was done at a shop fuuger  


neways keep up the good work. oh yea, it must be nice to have all that time on your hands. hahaha


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

daitrong said:


> you know your car was done at a shop fuuger
> 
> 
> neways keep up the good work. oh yea, it must be nice to have all that time on your hands. hahaha




hey Kung Fu, hit me up on AIM tonite. im gonna own your narrow ass on Party poker.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> there is a metal panel that screws to the door. it covers the large hole.


It just unscrews? That... is... *AWESOME*


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> It just unscrews? That... is... *AWESOME*



yep. there's about a dozen screws. then slide the regulator out of the window track and it's off.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

99.5 and newer Golfs and Jettas and 1998 and newer Passats are like this too. Here's my 04.5 Passat:

http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=doordeadening001rt9.jpg
http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=doordeadening002lu7.jpg
http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=doordeadening003jr2.jpg
http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=doordeadening004kg0.jpg
http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=builduppics106ro6.jpg


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Minitruck, i think your setting a record for the worse procrastination possible......

Gets your **** finished bro......


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Minitruck, i think your setting a record for the worse procrastination possible......
> 
> Gets your **** finished bro......


He's busy Pwning Diatrong in Partee Pokher  

Chad


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> yep. there's about a dozen screws. then slide the regulator out of the window track and it's off.


you make it seem easy, i remember i looked at my plastic assembly on my malibu, and i was like wtf???

is the regulator as easy to take apart as you make it seem??


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Minitruck, i think your setting a record for the worse procrastination possible......
> 
> Gets your **** finished bro......




between my current health issues, my kids, my job, my truck, fishing, sitting on my ass, pwning daitrong, and trying to bone my ex wife.....again......ive been kinda tired. i cant seem to stay motivated to do anything.  i'll have the wiring done by the weekend, and will start fabbing door panels and an amprack this weekend. i should be making noise again in a couple weeks. or sooner. im getting sick of listening to FM through the stock 4x6's.  


pontiacbird.....it really is easy to take apart. putting it back together is a pain in the ass. a 3rd hand is very handy when it's time to go back together. but ive had the doors apart several times so it's getting easier.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

ok....im bringing this back from the grave. ive finally MADE time for this install. after seeing pics of everyone else's new installs, i have finally found motivation. i havent accomplished much yet but i got some rings cut for the door baffles tonite. i still have to drill and countersink holes in them to mount them to the doors. then on to the amprack. i built 1 with a spot for the H701, but im gonna put that on hold for now.  

here's the rings. i should have more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Charger R/T (May 30, 2007)

get your truck done and drive it up to des moines. We can have a few beers and you can demo it. 

Attempt at motivation.....


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

at the rate im moving it will be quite a long time.  i have the OW1's mounted in the kicks, and the bafles for the W18's are mounted on the doors. i got new grills from Madisound today. i need to get them mounted then on to wiring. my camera died, so when i get a new 1 i'll get some pics posted.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

time for a quick update. i still dont have a camera so i dont have anymore pics right now. but.......the amprack is done and in the truck. i should have the amps, sirius tuner and fuse/dist. blocks mounted and everything wired sometime tonight. i need to trim some metal out of the kicks for the OW1's. i dont quite like how they are sitting in there, so i need to make a little more room. (actually i'm just in the mood to kill something with the sawzall ) tomorrow i will run power & ground wire. as well as speaker and RCA's. i _might_ be making some noise late tomorrow.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Good lord son, you're slower than me! 

What kind of mini truck you got Minitruck?


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Good lord son, you're slower than me!
> 
> What kind of mini truck you got Minitruck?




95 full size chevy.  i used to build S10's but they got to be like assholes...everyone had 1. so i graduated to a fullsize.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

in a quick attempt to get some tunes in my truck, i threw in an old amp rack and my old door baffles. i have the W18NX's and a pair of peerless 53ndt's in right now. i havent had time to cut up the kicks for the OW1's. i'm gonna throw a fiberglass enclosure together for the idq10 this weekend. it will go in the passenger side footwell. its a quick and simple install for now. when i can get away from work for a couple weeks i'll rip it all out and build something else. but for now this will have to do. i finally got a new digi camera, so here's a couple pics.

here's a shot of the amp rack. simple but it serves it's purpose.










and the OW1's mounted in the factory kicks.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would probably end up leaving that as a permanent setup. Looks good so far. I thought the camera's pics looked different.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks dude. it's clean looking, but im gonna build another amp rack. the seat lays on part of the 4150 (top) and it gets a little warm. not enough to be a concern, but i just dont like the way it is now. i'm gonna mount the amps closer to the floor and mount them end-end. im also gonna hide the relays and barrier strips. they look kinda tacky.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

here's my door baffles. 1 1/2" thick. they should give me about 4" of depth. i drilled/countersunk holes to mount them to the doors and predrilled holes to mount the W18's.


----------

